# Deer Movement this Weekend???



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Deer Movement this weekend.

Did anyone see any noticable deer movement this Thanksgiving Weekend???

It was still no deer up in Northern MN where I hunted.

:sniper:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I shot my buck in SE ND on Friday morning. It was out chasing a doe, but other than that one the numbers of bucks chasing were way down.

I couldn't believe how few deer we saw.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Iwas just with a friend that had a buck tag and we saw more bucks worth shooting this weekend than opening weekend. We hunted a big pasture all week. There will for sure be some dandies next year :beer:


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

We didn't see a lot of deer either this weekend. My dad shot his buck sunday night and he was the first one out that night. Nice 5x5 17" wide. Not bad for a last hour buck. The last three years he has shot his buck one the last day and two of them where nice. So it looks like the last day is the lucky one for him.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 28, 2006)

i hunt on the nc va line and i have noticed over the past few weeks that the majority of deer are moving late morning to early afternoon. There is alot of movement at night obviously and i have not seen a deer before 945 or 10 am in two weeks.this is when many hunters are out of the woods. Just a suggestion...


----------

